# New Mexico Resident's Id Temporarily Rejected As 'foreign' By D.c. Clerk



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 1, 2018)

New Mexico man applying for a marriage license in Washington, D.C., this month had his state driver's license rejected as a form of identification because a clerk and her supervisor believed New Mexico was a foreign country.

Gavin Clarkson, a Las Cruces, N.M., resident, said he was at the District of Columbia Marriage Bureau on Nov. 20 applying for a license to wed his then-fiancée when their nuptial plans hit a brief snag. The clerk told him he would need an international passport on the apparent belief that he wasn't a U.S. citizen.

"She thought New Mexico was a foreign country," he said of the clerk as quoted by the Las Cruces Sun-News. "All the couples behind us waiting in line were laughing."

Clarkson was a recent candidate for New Mexico secretary of state and is a member of the Choctaw Nation. He said he protested the clerk's decision to her supervisor, who also failed to recognize New Mexico as a state.

"You know you are from flyover country when you are applying for a marriage license, give them your New Mexico driver's license, and they come back and say 'my supervisor says we cannot accept international driver's licenses. Do you have a New Mexico passport?' " Clarkson tweeted.

It wasn't until Clarkson went back to the clerk again, insisting that his state driver's license was a legal form of identification, that the clerk finally agreed to accept it and issue him a marriage license.

A spokeswoman for the District of Columbia Courts acknowledged the error.

"We understand that a clerk in our Marriage Bureau made a mistake regarding New Mexico's 106-year history as a state," said Leah H. Gurowitz, director of media and public relations for D.C. Courts, in an email to the Sun-News. "We very much regret the error and the slight delay it caused a New Mexico resident in applying for a DC marriage license."

Clarkson and his now-spouse, Marina, a naturalized citizen from Argentina, said the whole encounter lasted about 20 minutes and ultimately they were married with a good story to tell about the process.

Clarkson's citizenship was not the only thing questioned by the clerk. Marina Clarkson speaks fluent English, but with a slight accent. However, the clerk complimented Gavin, not Marina, for his command of the language. That left Marina wondering: "Why are you complimenting him on his English?"


----------



## MzRhonda (Dec 1, 2018)

This can’t be true


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Dec 1, 2018)

Welcome to America. 

Land of the dumb fuchs.


----------



## Atthatday (Dec 1, 2018)

In order to be deemed qualified for this job, you must be able to name all 50 of the states in Amerikkka.


----------



## urbanchic (Dec 1, 2018)

How embarrassing


----------



## Petal26 (Dec 6, 2018)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Clarkson's citizenship was not the only thing questioned by the clerk. Marina Clarkson speaks fluent English, but with a slight accent. However, *the clerk complimented Gavin, not Marina, for his command of the language.* That left Marina wondering: "Why are you complimenting him on his English?"


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Dec 6, 2018)

MzRhonda said:


> This can’t be true



Unfortunately, it probably is. People don't seem to know basic geography or the names of the states anymore.

They see New Mexico and only concentrate on the Mexico part, hence the compliment on how well Gavin Clarkson speaks English


----------



## Bklynqueen (Dec 6, 2018)

What an ignoramus.


----------



## GinnyP (Dec 7, 2018)

Petal26 said:


>


  I was looking for this gif when I read about B. Smith husband dating while she’s temporarily ill.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Dec 7, 2018)

Bklynqueen said:


> What an ignoramus.


They'd be disciplined if they worked for me.
Poor Performance. PERIOD.


----------



## intellectualuva (Dec 7, 2018)

Atthatday said:


> In order to be deemed qualified for this job, you must be able to name all 50 of the states in Amerikkka.



This! I'm willing to go so far as make it multiple choice or something. Lmao. To see 'New Mexico' in writing and still think it's a foreign country. Come on.


----------



## Enyo (Dec 9, 2018)

Not surprised. I have had so many American people ask me what the currency here in Hawaii is and renew their passports prior to arriving in Honolulu.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 14, 2018)

What is taught in American schools?


----------



## Laela (Dec 14, 2018)

OK, they're supposed  to blend in but obviously there was a glitch in the historical data uploaded into those 2 aliens. 
lol


----------

